
The Levitron Revolution: Magical Floating Device - obilgic
http://www.unfinishedman.com/the-levitron-revolution-magical-floating-device/
======
teilo
I used to have a permanent magnet device similar to this. It didn't need
computerized stabilization because the load was actually a spinning top. The
gyroscopic forces kept the load stable. It was very difficult to get going,
but once you did, it spun a very long time since it had only air friction.

